# Unterschied HDMI - DVI am PC-Monitor



## Enyalios (9. November 2009)

Hi,

ich spekuliere beim Neukauf einer Grafikkarte eine mit HDMI-Anschluss zu nehmen. In Folge dessen würde sich dann auch ein Monitor mit HDMI-Anschluss anbieten.

Doch nun meine Frage:

Momentan habe ich den Monitor über DVI angeschlossen.

Merkt man einen Unterschied in einem Spiel - ob mit DVI oder HDMI angeschlossen ?

Wäre cool wenn hier jemand diese Umstellung selbst gemacht hat und mir seine Erfahrungen berichten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. November 2009)

Nein man merkt keinen Unterschied. Ein digitales Signal ist ein digitales Signal - da gibt es auch durch HDMI keine Qualitaetssteigerung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Ich hoffe du kaufst deine Grafikkarte nicht nur weil sie einen HDMI Anschluss hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

HDMI ist eher wichtig für Filme mit Kopierschutz. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde Digital ist Digital.


----------



## Asoriel (9. November 2009)

HDMI an der Grafikkarte ist eh nur Geldmacherei.

Bei ATI kannst du über einen DVI -> HDMI Anschluss "adaptieren". Die Grafikkarte berechnet dann sogar noch 7.1 Ton dazu. Bei nVidia geht das auch, allerdings wird hier der Sound von der Soundkarte abgegriffen.

Ob eine Grafikkarte also HDMI hat oder nicht ist vollkommen wuppe. Da sieht man keinen Unterschied.

Einziger Vorteil, der für HDMI spricht, ist dass Ton mit ausgegeben werden kann.

Willst du also 2 Monitore UND gleichzeitig einen Fernseher anschließen, dann lohnt sich eine Karte mit HDMI. Ansonsten netter, aber eigentlich sinnloses Feature. Du bekommst auch aus jedem DVI der RV770/GT200-Generation Ton, wahrscheinlich sogar noch früher.

edit: Dagonzo hat erwähnt was ich vergessen habe: HDMI bietet noch HDCP. Ob dir das wichtig ist, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## aseari (9. November 2009)

Gibt es nicht auch DVI-Ausgänge, die mit HDCP klarkommen?


----------



## Asoriel (9. November 2009)

also mein Monitor bietet "nur" DVI (und VGA) und hat trotzdem HDCP-Unterstützung. In so fern müsste das auch via DVI gehen.


----------



## Enyalios (9. November 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten !

Und nein, ich kaufe die Grafikkarte nicht speziell wegen dem HDMI-Anschluss. Er fiel mir nur auf als ich durch das Online-Sortiment stöberte, da dachte ich mir wenns was bringt dann nehm ich gleich eine solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (9. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Willst du also 2 Monitore UND gleichzeitig einen Fernseher anschließen, dann lohnt sich eine Karte mit HDMI. Ansonsten netter, aber eigentlich sinnloses Feature. Du bekommst auch aus jedem DVI der RV770/GT200-Generation Ton, wahrscheinlich sogar noch früher.



Ich hab ne HD3850 und laut Anleitung bekommt man aus dem DVI Anschluss auch 7.1 Sound, wenn man den von ATI mitgelieferten DVI->HDMI Adapter nutzt.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich hab ne HD3850 und laut Anleitung bekommt man aus dem DVI Anschluss auch 7.1 Sound, wenn man den von ATI mitgelieferten DVI->HDMI Adapter nutzt.


Hat nen Kumpel auch läuft gut und funzt er hat ne 48xx ka welche genau^^


----------



## Ennia (10. November 2009)

HDMI ist abwärtskompatibel zu DVI-D (Digital Visual Interface) - ergo: HDMI hat salopp ausgedrückt mehr auf dem Kasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achte auf die Spezifikation! Mindestens 1.3a/b/c sollte es schon sein, weil man weiß ja nie, was man in Zukunft so alles anschließen möchte.


----------

